# Back to drops



## BentMikey (30 Oct 2007)

Well, I got tired of the bullhorns on my wrongster, and put the original drops back on. Chuffed! I prefer the drops, more comfortable, and more hand positions too.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (30 Oct 2007)

Nice result. 

In the early days of my fixie I had bullhorns, but swiftly took them off as I prefer the feel and the look of drops.


----------



## gkerr4 (30 Oct 2007)

Hmm - I wish I'd read this last week.

I got a set pretty cheap from ribble and a set of tektro aero brake levers to finish them off. They look and feel ok..

they do stretch me out more than I was expecting though - i'm not sure I like them...


the drops could be going back on and in which case there will probably be two sets of bullhorn bars and brakes on ebay soon!


----------



## peejay78 (30 Oct 2007)

yuk to bullhorns. 

gross.


----------



## rustychisel (31 Oct 2007)

agreed. Drops for me (mostly)


----------



## Christopher (31 Oct 2007)

Always drops for me. Never seen the point of bullhorns, other than for posing.


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Oct 2007)

Saw a bike chained up today that had bullhorns, but fitted so the horns faced the rider. A pair of standard drop bar levers were fitted in the manner one might fit brake levers on straight bars. It looked quite odd - definitely fixed or single speed too (I resisted attempting to spin the pedals to find out which).


----------



## peejay78 (31 Oct 2007)

you can tell by the size of the rear sprocket and usually if it has a rear brake.


----------



## GrahamG (1 Nov 2007)

I was contemplating bullhorns as they might be better for honking up Bristol's hills! However I just can't be bothered to spend the money, especially when I've got some straight bars and lovely ergo bar ends. Plus they're more posy than practical should I take it out for anything longer than a few miles.


----------



## bianco (1 Nov 2007)

Same here, I chopped and flipped my orginal bars, and I do find it comfy, I find myself yearning for a more aerodynamic posture. I bought myself some nitto b135s and I much prefer those.

Don't get me wrong, I much prefer chop'n'flip for hill climbing, but, at least I've got the option now.


----------



## GrahamG (2 Nov 2007)

> When are you off Graham? I've been working in the office above Subway (mmmmm...steak and cheese) for 6 weeks now, and not spotted you around yet.



Well I don't get out and about much, plus the cycle parking is via a bull ring service yard entrance, hence you wouldn't have seen me along smallbrook queensway!

My girlfriend is already down there (moved both of our stuff there last weekend) and I'll be down permanently from 1st December. I will be back in the Birmingham office probably once a week though.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (3 Nov 2007)

i put low pros on with the brake levers in the end of ther bars because i didn't like climbing on the hoods and have never got on with drops. found them a lot better for climbing as theres more to grip.
the organiser of one of our clubs tourist events was trying to tell me i'd get disqualified for using racing bars (a wind up i'm sure) i told him drops were racing bars as well so he'd have to disqualify everyone!


----------



## NickM (15 Jan 2008)

All a matter of taste... though I find there's not much point having drop bars unless they are high enough that you actually use the drops now and then.

The great thing about chopping and changing bars is that it's nearly as good as getting a new bike! And a great deal cheaper


----------



## bonj2 (15 Jan 2008)

I've converted my bike to drops, and i must say i'm loving it 
takes quite a bit of getting used to, am a bit wobbly sometimes but for just head-down eating up the miles i'm sure i'm going faster (albeit only 1 or 2mph faster but that's worth having) and feel more secure and comfy.
Took a bit of getting right, initially i had the shifters way too far up the bar which was the most 'natural' position for riding on the hoods but was a bit dangerous for the drops as I couldn't reach the brakes quite as well, but now i've moved them down, but this is quite good as i'm still getting some aerodynamic gain just by using the hoods, as they're further forward (and slightly further inward) than bar ends. With them in that position it feels a bit unnatural riding through traffic, but i just tend to use the 'corners' just in front of the hoods and stand up onto the hoods when coming to a junction which seems to work ok. I must say the combination of the sti shifters and drop bars definitely make my bike more fun to ride. don't think i'd go back to flats.


----------



## domtyler (15 Jan 2008)

*wonders if bonj has finally grown up*


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Jan 2008)

I like drops just because of the sheer variety of hand positions. And as Bonj says, they feel faster even if they're not.


----------



## bonj2 (15 Jan 2008)

domtyler said:


> *wonders if bonj has finally grown up*



make up your own mind  there's still a lot of things I disagree with.


----------



## bonj2 (15 Jan 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I like drops just because of the sheer variety of hand positions. And as Bonj says, they feel faster even if they're not.



and i think they make my bike look more cool than with flats.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Jan 2008)

What bike is it Bonj? I think any vaguely roadie bike looks better with drops, as a personal opinion.


----------

